# Review: Do!aqua Poppy Glass outflow (PP-3)



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

At one point I was also interested in getting the Poppy Glass to reduce unsightly surface film. How effective is it? 

Because the outflow is pointed towards the surface, how is circulation of the water in your tank? Are there dead spots?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

a true vertigo!


----------



## DtEW (Jul 21, 2010)

volatile said:


> At one point I was also interested in getting the Poppy Glass to reduce unsightly surface film. How effective is it?


Very effective. I haven't had surface film at all since installation of the PP-3.



volatile said:


> Because the outflow is pointed towards the surface, how is circulation of the water in your tank? Are there dead spots?


Can't tell you for sure, but so far nothing to complain about. I've got my PP-3 pointed across the width of the tank toward my CO2 diffuser. The tall stem plants are waving gently. From the bubble drift at the other end, I can see that the water turns at the wall and is gently flowing downwards. I don't know if there's a dead spot right underneath the PP-3, but it's close enough to the intake that it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

very cool, i like it! i just wish it were closer to the edge of the aquarium. looks like it protrudes out too far


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

i got one too its awsome


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

How is the noise level?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

How strong are these type of returns? 

I think they look great, and sure do their job well, but I'd be afraid of breaking it almost every time I cleaned it. At something like $65, it's an expensive part to break and need to replace.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Also, is it an issue that there are slits only at the bottom of the return pipe? On my current Cal Aqua pipes, there are slits at the top, middle, and bottom of the return pipe, so it seems like it provides better circulation.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I know on my knock off pipe, the most force is on the first slit, then it decreases exponentially as the slits go down. 

So I'd imagine white the Cal Aqua pipe seems like a good idea, most of the suction is in the top and middle slits along the length of the pipe while the least amount of suction is at the bottom. But what do I know? I've never used them. 

The poppy intake pipe looks like a good intake pipe to have if you want lily pipes AND shrimp. It looks like it would be easy to cover with shrimp-safe netting and hide it discretely behind plants. The outflow on the other hand, just looks weird to me... like some sort of device you'd find at a smoke shop. 

Maybe I should pic up an outflow after all...


----------



## DtEW (Jul 21, 2010)

volatile said:


> Also, is it an issue that there are slits only at the bottom of the return pipe? On my current Cal Aqua pipes, there are slits at the top, middle, and bottom of the return pipe, so it seems like it provides better circulation.


Sorry, I only have the outflow, not the intake, so I can't comment on this.

I'm running the Rena SmartHeater on the intake.

And the outflow (at least my PP-3) is too big to remind me of anything at a smoke shop. It looks like somebody got a little too creative with a red wine glass.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

dj2005 said:


> How is the noise level?




I realize this is an old post but I just bought the in/out flows and the outflow is a little noisy. I have my tank in my kitchen/dining room and the noise is just an occasional gurgle (once every 10-20 seconds). 

My biggest issue is getting them at the right height to work. Pretty neat though.

Matt


----------

